# Restaurants in Barcelona?



## shugga (Jun 14, 2008)

We're going on a cruise, but spending a few extra days in Barcelona.  Can anyone recommend any good restaurants?
Thanks


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 14, 2008)

Shugga,

Check out this previous Tug thread on Barcelona Restaurant recommendations


Richard


----------



## silvib (Jun 15, 2008)

A  must is Los Caracoles, it's along a narrow street and the port side of Las Ramblas.  Great food, wonderful atmosphere, the walls are covered with photos of famous people who have visited, it's on 3 floors  in a building from the 1800's I think, as the stairs are crooked - it's just great.  Been there several times.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 15, 2008)

The Barcelona airport itself has a wonderful sit-down restaurant featuring Mediterranean cuisine. Good wine selection too...you forget you're in an airport. I don't recall the name of it but it was located upstairs on a second level, a bit out of the way. We were on our way to or from Mallorca, so whatever terminal that is. Inquire there & I'm sure you'll be directed to a fine dining experience.


----------



## CarlK (Jun 16, 2008)

Last year we had great meals at:
 cinc sentits (www.cincsentits.com), and comerc 24 (www.comerc24.com).
Carl


----------



## Hoc (Jun 18, 2008)

We're going at the end of July, and my research has turned up a bunch of great restaurants.  From what I can tell, there is no shortage of amazing restaurants with high prices, but I always look for the more reasonable ones.

The following is the results of my research, taken from the Chowhound BBS, along with quotes excerpted about some of the restaurants.  The two standouts in the more reasonable category seem to be Alta Taberna Paco Meralgo, which has no shortage of rave reviews, and Cal Pep, which is supposed to be just as amazing, but with long lines and crowds.  Remember that these postings are a collection of many different posts, and I have not been to Barcelona before.  But here is what I have collected so far:



			
				Chowhound BBS said:
			
		

> There are loads of good eating places around Santa Maria del Mar. The following are some that I like. Also scroll this forum because there are many threads on eating in Barcelona. Don't limit yourself to just this area.
> Tapas/Pintxos:
> Bestiari, C/Fusina 3  (There are actually two - a restaurant and a tapa bar. The restaurant is located on the corner of C/Fusina and C/Comerç, and Petit Bestiari, the tapa bar, is a couple of doors down from there on C/Fusina. The restaurant is the place I bring any out of town foodie guests: it is fabulous.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoc (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is the rest of my collection, couldn't post it all in one message because of TUG BBS limitations:



			
				Chowhound BBS said:
			
		

> Most of the posting in this section are for top end places but there are a lot really good cheap, very local places in Barcelona that are worth trying, Most are farther out of the center so not always convenient if you are doing the tourist routes. Here are a few of my favorites in the neighborhood of Gracia.
> Palador del sonC/ Torrent De Les Flors 6
> 08024 Barcelona
> 932 851 740
> ...


----------



## CarlK (Jun 19, 2008)

Based on my experience, you will have to work hard to find a bad meal in Barcelona!  Following-up on Hoc's post, Cal Pep has great food, but it is not a formal type of restaurant.  As I recall, Cal Pep has a long counter (no tables), and you stand behind people eating at the counter and wait until a seat (s) becomes available. We went about 1:00 pm for lunch and the place was packed.  We waited about 25 minutes for two seats, but the time flew by as we watched the cooks work (and tried to figure out what we wanted to order).  Since I don't speak Spanish I try to see what the locals are eating and I try that, and/or I take the server's advice.  Bar Pinocchio in La Boqueria market is a similar kind of operation.  A counter with people packed two or three deep waiting.  We had a late breakfast there our last day in Barcelona and I can still see the delicious omelette and asparagus.  I would also recommend Origens 99.0%.  It is a small, unpretentious, restaurant (sit down with tables) with good food.  All in all, I think Barcelona is my favourite city for eating!
Carl


----------



## Hoc (Jun 19, 2008)

CarlK said:


> All in all, I think Barcelona is my favourite city for eating!



Perhaps because you haven't been to Madrid? 

If you need any recommendations regarding Tapas, I can give them, but if you don't speak the language, it's just as good and fun to point at something that looks interesting and try it.  Most dishes will be between 3 and 8 Euros per dish, so you can try a lot of different things.


----------

